# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Arrire plan d'un cadre et image

## futurist

Bonjour,

je veux metre mon image et un objet texte en arrire plan ,j'ai fait ce qu'il faut, mais les cadres se mettent automatiquement derire les deux objets,sachant que dpalcer en errire et en avant ne marche pas sur les cadres devant les objet texte et image.
Y'at'il une solution .
Cordialement

----------


## Morgwen

J'ai un problme similaire, avec CR 2008.
J'ai un tableau dont les cadres sont dessins avec des lignes et je veux que mes champs soient transparents ou colors selon diverses valeurs dans le rapport. Pour a, j'utilise une formule sur l'arrire-plan (qui marche parfaitement).
Mais j'ai beau mettre mes champs de valeur en arrire, ds que la formule dtecte un arrire-plan, elle masque mes cadres.

Si j'utilise un cadre avec un arrire-plan, il se place bien sous mon cadre et l'aspect correspond  ce que je veux. Mais je ne peux pas y mettre de formule.

Comment forcer mon champ de BDD  tre effectivement en arrire-plan pour que son remplissage ne masque pas ce qui est suppos se trouver devant lui ?

----------


## duduma

Bonjour,

Futurist,
On ne peut pas mettre en avant ou en arrire un cadre sur CR.
Pour contourner ce problme, il m'arrive d'utiliser des champs texte auxquels je mets des bordures.

Morgwen,
"Mais j'ai beau mettre mes champs de valeur en arrire, ds que la formule dtecte un arrire-plan, elle masque mes cadres."
Si cela fait a, c'est que tu mets la formule sur la zone globale et non sur les champs, ou alors les champs sont trop longs et empitent sur le cadre.
Il faut que tes champs ne dbordent pas sur les lignes de ton tableau et que tu mettes les formules de couleur de fond sur chacun des champs, ainsi tout sera parfait.
J'ai dj fait cela galement, c'est plus long car afin d'avoir un bon rendu, il faut que les champ soient vraiment colls aux lignes du tableau de partout et ce sans dpasser.

A bientt

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Essayez de mettre l'image seule dans une section et d'indiquer que cette section (dans l'expert section) sera en arrire plan des sections suivantes.

----------


## castorameur

Bonjour,

je dterre ce topic car je viens de mettre la section contenant une image en "arrire plan pour les sections suivantes"

et dans mes sections suivantes j'ai un cadre et le cadre ne s'affiche pas  l'endroit de l'image.

Donc comment faire

merci

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le mme problme, une image en en-tte du rapport,  Arrire-plan dans les sections suivantes bien coch, 

Mais mes cadres disparaissent en aperu et bien entendu en dition. 

Qu quelqu'un a trouv la solution ?

Merci de vos retours.

Cordialement

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Quelle version, quel service pack ?

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour Luc, 

Merci de ton retour.

Ma Version :
SAP BusinessObjects Crystal Reports 2013 Support Pack 1
Version 14.1.1.1036

Jespre rpondre  ta question.

Cordialement

Timkeeper

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 
peux tu dgotter le service pack 4. (14.1.4.1327) et ressayer ?

----------


## Timkeeper

Merci pour ce retour si rapide. 

J'ai tente une recherche de mise a jour mais il ne m'en trouve aucune. 
Je viens de faire la demande a mon prestataire que gre le serveur d'application (je n'ai pas de droits admin).

Des que j'ai un retour sur cette upgrade, je t'informe du rsultat.

Merci beaucoup

Timkeeper

----------


## Timkeeper

Re-bonjour Luc,

Mon prestataire dans le genre de reponse a la ...bip... : Ils ne parviennent pas non plus a faire la MAJ. Ils me conseillent de faire des champs textes encadr plutt que faire des cadres...

Bref, je ne trouve pas, sur le site de SAP ou se trouve les tlchargement des MAJ. Peux tu me guider (pour info, j'ai bien une licence).

Merci d'avance

Timkeeper

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour  tous, 

J'ai obtenu le SP6 de Crystal (SAP BusinessObjects Crystal Reports 2013 Support Pack 6 Version 14.1.6.1702)

Le problme reste identique. 

Avez vous des ides ?

Merci de votre retour

Cordialement

Timkeeper

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour, 

Aprs de longues recherches, et tutos suivi sur le net. Cela semble possible sur le site de SAP, il y a mme une vido de tuto avec un exemple. 

Je suis peut tre idiot mais en suivant le tuto pas a pas, j'ai le mme probleme. 

J'ai fait une demande auprs su support SAP qui me dis gentiment de prendre un contrat pour pouvoir crer un ticket auprs de leur assistance...

L'un d'entre vous a dj rencontr ce problme ? Comment l'avez vous rsolu ?

Une autre solution trouve et de ne pas passer par des box dessines mais par des zones de texte. Cette solution empche le choix de l'arrondi et de lpaisseur des traits. Un peu gnant pour le respect de la charte graphique. 

Merci de vos tmoignages et propositions

Cordialement

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour 

il vous faut dcomposer le rapport en un rapport principal et un sous rapport.
Dansl e rapport principal, vous mettez vos images et texte, puis vous insrez vos donnes en temps que sous rapport, sans oubliez d'effacer le cadre des sous rapports...

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour votre rponse. Je vais tester cela et vous tiens au courant (l'ide me semble en effet excellente).

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour, 

Desol pour le temps mis a rpondre.

Effectivement la solution de mettre une image dans le rapport principal et crer le rapport en sous rapport fonctionne. Malheureusement cette solution mempche le sous rapport. Cela limite un peu le rapport final.

J'ai donc fait le choix de ne pas utiliser d'image dans le rapport (le but tait de personnaliser les factures client en ajoutant la photo de leur quipement en filigrane). 

Je ne ferme pas ce topic car si quelqu'un trouve une solution je modifierai mes rapports

Merci a vous tous pour vos rponses ides et conseils

Cordialement

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

CEla fonctionne aussi dans l'autre sens... crer une deuxime section d'entete de page, dans la premire section, mettre un sous rapport dans lequel il n'y aura que l'image.. dans l'xpert section , prciser que cette section sera en arrire plan des sections suivantes.... et grer ton rapport principal normalement, tu pourras rutiliser tes sous rapports....

----------


## Timkeeper

Bonjour, 

Le souci dans ce sens est que les cadres n'apparaissent pas (l'image passe en premier plan).
Les cadres formant le tableau de la facture disparaissent

----------


## luc_chivas

heuu.. nonn, cela fonctionne parfaitement, apparemment..

----------


## luc_chivas



----------


## Timkeeper

Effectivement, cela fonctionne si on met une bordure  une zone (de texte par exemple) Cependant en utilisant les cadres (forme) il ne s'affiche que sur les zones hors image

----------


## Timkeeper

Ci joint une capture dcran montrant le problme. Lors de ce test, je remarque galement que les sous-rapports ne remontent pas sur la section precedente

----------


## lorbre

Bonjour, 

Je dterre le sujet car je suis soumis au mme soucis... et oui, je suis (encore) sous 2008 et j'ai suivi vos propositions.
J'ai donc cr une section supplmentaire et ai ajout une image pour la mettre en fond sections suivantes.
donc au dbut, pas de soucis, l'image est bien l, et a s'imprime nikel comme voulu.
Mais ds que je quitte le fichier, j'enregistre, et l, a chaque fois que je l'ouvre, l'image est partie, enfin plus exactement elle est prsente mais invisible.
Le cadre de l'image est l, je peux faire clique droit dessus etc... mais on ne la voit pas et il ne me l'imprime pas...
Si quelqu'un sait pourquoi... j'ai pass 2 jours de taff dessus. Je vais pter un cable !!  ::mur::  ::massacre:: 

Merci pour vos rponses...

EDIT : problme rsolu, vous allez rire... en fait la qualit de l'image tait trop forte, aprs un clair de gnie j'ai dcid de modifier la qualit en passant de 5000 pixels de largeur  2500. sur une facture, le rendu n'est pas drangeant. L'image s'affiche maintenant bien  toutes les ouvertures du fichier et s'imprime correctement.
En esprant en aider certains.

----------

